# Day 3 Nice Snaps



## Capt Bill Walters (Nov 20, 2010)

Went out with Capt Aaron on the Destin Princess on Friday. It was phenomenal to say the least. We had 31 people and everyone caught fish. We had 62 snapper, nothing under 20 inches; Had 14 over 10 pounds. In addition we had triggers, mingos, a 20# red grouper and threw back several gags. Very nice day. Thanks to Capt Aaron and the crew (Wyatt, Travis and Dexter). Dudes know how to fish!


----------

